

19% of dial-up users say nothing could persuade them to upgrade to broadband - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/some-people-just-love-dial-up

======
alex_c
Anyone who says "Nothing could persuade me to do X" is just showing a lack of
imagination.

------
thomasswift
pretty tough sounding people. I bet if you gave them the choice between paying
for dial-up or getting free broadband, they'd choose to pay, because they are
that tough.

I understand if people can't afford it or cant get access, but come on, when
aunt susie emails all those pics, these people don't think there is a better
way?

------
drawkbox
Time will laugh at them. Time, the original gangsta, will change their ways.

------
riahi
Fear of change is the greatest motivator for sitting still.

